# Captain Kirk is really, really good.



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Alright folks,

I've only watched one half of the Celtic's game, but I have seen enough.

For the first 2 minutes Hinrich came off the bench his game screemed "rookie": holding on to the ball too long; guarding his man too closely; leading team-mates too far with his passes etc... 

By the time Kirk left, half way through the second, his play looked like he was going in to his second season. 

First off, Hinrich is quick as hell, and can jump. He split a couple double teams, Jay Will style, but he is not going to have to face the height issues JWill did.

In terms of his O game--his shot is as pure as it comes. It still looks like he is rushing it, I have a feeling his box-score might not be that pretty--but you can already tell it is absolute money. He is still overpenetrating, but he takes the ball hard to the whole and once he figures out what he can do he has star potiential.

The thing that really suprised me though was Kirk's D and intangibles. Hinrich is already our best rebounding guard. Although he got burned a couple times in man situations, he is already the Bulls best help wing defender. A month from now, after Hinrich figures out how much space you have to allow in man situations, he will be one of the better defenders in the league.

If Kirk's D and his rebounding skills surprised me, his pg skills shocked me. At the begining of his time on the court Kirk was pulling the classic rookie mistake of holding on to the ball to long, but a minute later he was making some really tough passes. He is already our best guard at feeding the post. The second team just seemed in such a great rhythm--a rhythm we haven't seen since the Pippen era ended. Cartright brought Mason off the bench but it didn't make any difference. Everything was running through Hinrich. He just has a knack for being the center of the teams energy.

I've been waiting too long for a rookie who is able to contribute at a high level his rookie year. Finally that opportunity has arrived. A month from now Kirk will be considered a budding star and the Bulls will be faced with a couple hard decisions on what to do with their starting lineup!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

I actually like what Kirk is doing (box score) tonight. While he's not proving effective, he's working on his 3 Pt shot. If he can hit it regularly, it'll be a huge benefit for the Bulls.

I agree with your statement about having a rookie with immediate impact. For this reason, I've said a few times that we should hope that Kirk is that kind of rookie.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

There's no doubt in mind mind that he is ready to contribute...

I'm so excited, I though for sure the Bulls were going to have to take a step back when JWill went down. But, I am already wondering if Kirk is going to be able to bring more then JWill would be able to offer.

I'm telling you folks, when Kirk gets confidence, its over.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Alright I know its bad form to be responding to your own post, but I am convinced I have just seen a "changing of the guard".

Hinirich's game is flat out Gary Payton. All the flow, D, and flavor--he will win a lot of games for this team. I wonder how long JC is going to start before he gets yanked?


----------



## WestHighHawk (Jun 28, 2003)

Those of us who have watched KH for years knew what he could do if given the time and the chance. It's so nice that others are noticing, too :yes:


----------



## hps (Jul 23, 2002)

Kirk play great, but we should remember he was also playing against a rookie PG as well.

Granted, JC didn't play as well as Kirk either, but I still don't see JC losing the starting PG spot.


----------



## Nokio8423 (Oct 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>hps</b>!
> Kirk play great, but we should remember he was also playing against a rookie PG as well.
> 
> Granted, JC didn't play as well as Kirk either, but I still don't see JC losing the starting PG spot.


i agree


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>hps</b>!
> Kirk play great, but we should remember he was also playing against a rookie PG as well.
> 
> Granted, JC didn't play as well as Kirk either, but I still don't see JC losing the starting PG spot.


I agree as well, 

I hope you don't mind the hyperbole about already being given the starting job. There is no substitute for experience and Kirk is still making too many mistakes for him to be gifted the starting nod. I bet though within the first two months of the season Hinrich proves himself starter material. Whether the Bulls will find space for him is anyones' guess.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

I like what I'm hearing about the kid. Sounds like hes bring the Kansas competitive fundamental hustle mentality with him. Thats GREAT! 

Good to hear, I've been hoping Heinrich would outshine Crawford because Heinrich fits our system better and JC could be excellent trade bait.


----------



## ScottVdub (Jul 9, 2002)

from watching this game it did look like hinrich had a real nose for the ball on the defensive side. where there was a loose ball it came right to him much of the time.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

CCCP,

Are you Bill Walton? Reading the game thread had me laughing at your hyperbolic raves about Kirk and his glovelike play. Coppeck and Walton would of been proud.  

Kirk had a good game last night and made plays. He didn't announce to the NBA to get ready for the White Glove treatment


----------



## ssmokinjoe (Jul 5, 2003)

I watch Kirk game and he do play good. He will be winner you see. Shooting is so nice perfect form with to pointing the elbow like a professionel. He will be a star in my eyes and to my mind. Timing is not dead spot on but it will come because he still gots to adjusrt to the speed and length of his opponnents and teammates. The next level does need some time and experience to get acclimated to, but Kirk seems like the type of player who can make the adjustment. Yeah, he is a good rebounding guard. He's got good height at his position and has nice timing and anticipation off the window. He's got the raw talent tempered with some good college coaching, so alls he gots to do is put the whole shebang together.


----------



## Kismet (Mar 1, 2003)

Fantastic! I hear he's been doing very well in practice, too. Look, it's way too early to tell if he's star material or not. It's possible that Hinrich is just the perfect player for the system the Bulls run and it's the system that's allowing him to perform so well.

I'd venture to guess that if you had KH and JC face off in a one on one contest, Jamal would break Kirk's ankles more than a few times. But that would be a scenario in which we're talking about pure, raw, individual talent going head to head. I'm not convinced at this point that Hinrich is in the same league as Crawford as far as pure talent is concerned.

Now, having said that, it's very possible that over time we may find out that Hinrich functions much better in the Bulls system than Crawford does. That doesn't make Hinrich the better player...just the better match in the Bulls grand scheme of things. My gut is telling me that eventually Kirk will replace Jamal as the Bulls point. But that will be because Jamal has proven to management that he's best suited to play SG in the Bulls system. In other words, your starting guard tandem one day will be Hinrich and Crawford.

Unfortunately I can see right now that there's going to be a bunch of Jamal vs Kirk threads popping up during the course of the season. Lets hope we can separate the "who's the best player" issue from the "who's best suited for the Bulls system" issue when people start taking sides.


----------



## ssmokinjoe (Jul 5, 2003)

Can i say that "who is the best player" and "who is the best suited for the Bulls system" is the same player? Can i say it? Is it allowed to you? Thank you.


----------



## Kismet (Mar 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ssmokinjoe</b>!
> Can i say that "who is the best player" and "who is the best suited for the Bulls system" is the same player? Can i say it? Is it allowed to you? Thank you.


They could end up being one and the same player. But it's a little early to start drawing comparisions between Crawford and Hinrich, don't you think? Afterall, JC's in his 4th season while Hinrich is preparing for his third preseason game in his rookie year. I'd say that for a team that's set the playoffs as a goal this season that gives Jamal an enormous advantage in terms of experience.


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>L.O.B</b>!
> He didn't announce to the NBA to get ready for the White Glove treatment


It would have been a hoot if he did 

I can just see Kirk right now turning up to two a days with Bubbles .. or burning his man in the season opener with a Moonwalk to the hole and reverse flip as he snaps his heels and pivots for the finish


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

Slightly OT ..

But anyone besides me thinks Kirk has the ears of Spock?


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

FJ -- that may be the answer!!! You called him out for a makeover (Q ueer Eye from an FJ Guy...)?

Less Harry Potter...more SPOCK!






























OT: FJ, if you don't understand the Q ueer Eye reference, its an American TV thing...)


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

Highly illogical


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

Actually when we drafted Kirk I wanted Pax to chase Jelani McCoy in free agency 

Having Kirk, McCoy and Scottie on the team would have been very enterprising


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

And Yah Tom.. I know Q ueer Eye for a straight guy .


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>FJ_of _Rockaway</b>!
> Actually when we drafted Kirk I wanted Pax to chase Jelani McCoy in free agency
> 
> Having Kirk, McCoy and Scottie on the team would have been very enterprising


:rofl:


----------



## JOHNNY_BRAVisimO (Jun 11, 2002)

*Eddy and Jamal are good too*

honestly.. there dosent need to be controversy if we dont let it. They played well together tonight and they will probably play together alot this year and on. No need for a competition.. they're all bulls.


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>FJ_of _Rockaway</b>!
> Actually when we drafted Kirk I wanted Pax to chase Jelani McCoy in free agency
> 
> Having Kirk, McCoy and Scottie on the team would have been very enterprising


:rofl: :laugh: :rofl:


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Hmmmm. Having watched Hinrich play in college, this thread comes as no surprise.

But unlike Payton, Kirk will throw down the dunk.


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

I will say this, Kirk can run a fast break better than anyone on the Bulls. He can flat out push it with speed and control. Wonderful out in the open and he will get a lot of easy buckets for the players that chose to run down court with him on the break.

He is not afraid to put his body in harms way for the good of the team.


----------



## jimmy (Aug 20, 2002)

What is with all this Kirk Hinrich talk? Kirk is really, really good??? No, he isn't. He's really, really bad.


I'm hearing things like "he's fits better with the Bulls system" "he's the future point guard" "he's better than Jamal Crawford" and so on


Whoa, let's slow down. Kirk hasn't really had a good game yet. 

He's was god awful in summer league and hasn't gotten any better in preseason. Why would any of you think he'll be better when the regular season starts?


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

JAF311,

Please refresh me on how LeBron is doing this preseason.

Also, please fill me in on how Steve Nash did his rookie season.

Some of us think he'll be better when the regular season starts because some of us have watched him play and realize that once he gets rid of the jitters and goes full speed, there's few guards who can keep up with him. He's been doubted his whole playing life, so why should it be different now? This is going to be entertaining.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Vick Vega, is your signature from Sealab 2021?

And also, Lebron is doing pretty well last I heard. He would have thrown up 10+ assists in his first preseason game if his teammates we're paying attention. His game is on another level.

And that's without 4 years of college at a major program.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> He would have thrown up 10+ assists in his first preseason game if his teammates we're paying attention.


Kirk would have thrown up 10+ assists against Boston if his teammates would have hit more shots.

You don't need four years at a major program if you're the most hailed prospect coming out of high school since Moses Malone. It's all about congruity.

Over two preseason games, LeBron is averaging 7.0 points on 37% shooting. Relative to his hype, this line makes Kirk out to be Jeff Hornacek.

Don't get me wrong -- I think LeBron is for real. I have never seen anyone with his combination of size and skills, and he's a naturally likeable character.  He's going to be a special, special player, and I can say without a doubt that he'll be one of the greats after it's all said and done.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Do any of you have tapes of the Boston game?

Watch the last play of the game. A Celtic drives the lane falling out of control. Kirk seeing the play unfold leaves his man and cuts half way across the floor in front of where the outlet pass will be a 1/2 second later. This play showed defensive anticipation, an understanding of the opponents offense, and that he had paid his dues watching film.

Kirk had a number of these type of plays that separate Kidd, and Payton from the cream. Yes it is hyperbole, Kirk will make rookie mistakes for a while, but I see something special in his play.


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

Kirks problem is the same problem he had at the Summer league...consistency. Kirk will have one game where he plays like a future all star and then 3 or 4 games where he plays like a future ball boy. Hopefully as Kirk becomes more comfortable with the league he will play more consistently. Still, I really don't expect him to steal the starting pg spot from Jamal anytime soon. Jamals ready to play like an All Star right now!


----------



## robert60446 (Nov 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>C.C.C.P</b>!
> Do any of you have tapes of the Boston game?
> Watch the last play of the game. A Celtic drives the lane falling out of control. Kirk seeing the play unfold leaves his man and cuts half way across the floor in front of where the outlet pass will be a 1/2 second later. This play showed defensive anticipation, an understanding of the opponents offense, and that he had paid his dues watching film.
> Kirk had a number of these type of plays that separate Kidd, and Payton from the cream. Yes it is hyperbole, Kirk will make rookie mistakes for a while, but I see something special in his play.


For sure he is anxious to play! I like his ball distribution and with we shouldn’t have any problems with crossing the middle court. But…he needs to calm dawn a little bit. In every game he gets fouls, because he jumps on someone else back! I know that he want to prove, how good defensive player he is, but NBA its not a ZOO! My prediction: he will be a very decent point guard. Maybe (just maybe) a future all-star!


----------



## hps (Jul 23, 2002)

Kirk is a rookie, and should be expected to have a big learning curve.

We know from watching all our young players and how they looked when they came into the league versus now the importance of NBA experience.

The preseason has shown Kirk can make contributions for the Bulls coming off the bench. But it's also shown that he will be inconsistent, and that's not suprising.


----------



## ssmokinjoe (Jul 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>C.C.C.P</b>!
> Do any of you have tapes of the Boston game?
> 
> Watch the last play of the game. A Celtic drives the lane falling out of control. Kirk seeing the play unfold leaves his man and cuts half way across the floor in front of where the outlet pass will be a 1/2 second later. This play showed defensive anticipation, an understanding of the opponents offense, and that he had paid his dues watching film.
> ...


One can also say that he guessed right and got lucky.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Perhaps Kirk got lucky four years in a row playing in the most dominant league in college basketball.

I should have him buy stock for me.


----------



## jimmy (Aug 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> JAF311,
> 
> Please refresh me on how LeBron is doing this preseason.
> ...



Forget about his college performances, they're meaningless in the NBA. There are a number of good college point guards who couldn't make it in the NBA.

I'm not against Kirk Hinrich but I think saying things like "he's better than JC", or "he's the future PG of this team" is ridiculous. The whole point of this thread is laughable. 

This thread was made proclaiming Kirk "really, really good" after a 9 point, 4 rebound, 4 assist, and 3 turnover performance in 29 minutes in a win against Boston. 

Yes, he was the one on the floor when the Bulls made their run, but just because he made a couple of big plays that didn't show up in the box score doesn't mean he's going to be a great player. Maybe he should string together a few decent games. I don't ask for much. Try to get more assists than turnovers for two games in a row. 

You're really overrating the already overrated Kirk Hinrich when you say things like nobody can keep up with him. Or that he's an excellent defender and ball handler and can run the break better than anyone.

Jitters don't make you play as bad as he has in preseason coming off the bench. And they don't make you play as bad as he did in summer league.

Please no more past college performance talk.


----------



## ssmokinjoe (Jul 5, 2003)

Anyone remember Bobby Hurley?


----------



## Bullhawk (Sep 8, 2003)

> the already overrated Kirk Hinrich



That is your opinion buddy and while I respect it don't act like it is gospel either. I don't believe he is overrated at all, in fact it is the other way around while this glorified street baller Crawford is god almighty himself.


----------



## ScottVdub (Jul 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KirkHinrich</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> this glorified street baller Crawford is god almighty himself.


he sure is


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> I'm not against Kirk Hinrich but I think saying things like "he's better than JC", or "he's the future PG of this team" is ridiculous.


I've never even hinted that KH is better than JC or that KH is the future PG of this team. The first hypothetical comment is indeed ridiculous, and the second hypothetical comment is merely conjecture no matter what side of the fence one is on (this doesn't make it true or false -- just hollow supposition).

I just think this thread is pretty entertaining in light of the multitudes of Kirk-bashing threads when he was selected and after his less-than-spectacular summer league. That's all. I believe he'll come around and that he's making strides already -- Cartwright and staff have confirmed this already -- so is that such a bad thing to hope for and root for?

P.S. John Paxson clone my ***.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Well, this isn't really an I told you so, because BC is a fool for starting him, but I did predict Hinrich would be starting within the first two months.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Tonight is a HUGE test.

BDavis is the best PG in the NBA (right now)


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I was not impressed tonight with my first look at the rook. He looked like you'd expect a rookie to look like. So long as that rookie wasn't named Lebron, Melo, TJ, Jarvis...ect.

Lots of hustle to make up for a general lack of knowing what the hell he was doing most of the game. His passing skills are about average for a point guard. Nothing stockton-like in that. If your impressed by Hinrich's passing you should watch Ford throw a pass, or even better Lebron. There's a crispness to their passes that isn't there with Hinrich's. I'm not sure that PG is his total natural position either. If he plays, it should be next to Crawford so they can share ball-handling duties.

I think you guys are overrating him. There's no air of "greatness" about him. He's just another rookie out there.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

there is alot of overrating him. But he did look good on the wing. his post entry passes were really good. and the couple of jumpers he made were great. But i havent seen a player at this level struggle this bad against pressure as I have with Kirk Hinrich tonight.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Yeah watching the game initially I thought it would be wise to play Hinrich and Crawford and Rose together to beat the press, but Hinrich was as bad as gill out there. I think he got really ratttled in the second half. He had a reaaaally embarrassingly bad stretch and I think that killed his confidence.

He really shouldn't be starting right now.

I think it's going to be 2 years before he's really ready to be good. we would have been better off in the short term picking up a true backup PG.(Scottie Pippen doesn't count.)


----------



## ChiTownFan (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> I was not impressed tonight with my first look at the rook. He looked like you'd expect a rookie to look like. So long as that rookie wasn't named Lebron, Melo, TJ, Jarvis...ect.


Well, in reference to the turnovers, he did make a lot of them. But the whole team was contributing to that stat. You're right, he is a rookie, and he made rookie mistakes, but if you're saying LeBron hasn't, you're wrong, he's had 2 games of 7 turnovers. Just had to get that out there.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Hinrich had 10 TO's tonight. And most of them were weak dribbling/getting your pocket picked variety. Not what you expect out of a PG. :no: Especially one drafted in the top 10.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

there was a period there where Kirk had 4 Tos in 5 positions. He was rattled. ironically, he looked a ton more comfortable playing off the ball. Im glad he and JC played together. It was probably due to matchups. But it makes my heart sink a little to see those 2 getting time together in game 2 of the Kirk era while Jwill couldnt see time with JC til game 76 of last year


----------



## Benny the Bull (Jul 25, 2002)

> there was a period there where Kirk had 4 Tos in 5 positions. He was rattled. ironically, he looked a ton more comfortable playing off the ball. Im glad he and JC played together. It was probably due to matchups. But it makes my heart sink a little to see those 2 getting time together in game 2 of the Kirk era while Jwill couldnt see time with JC til game 76 of last year


That makes me angry too. Even though Crawford and J-Will would've had weaknesses, the advantages of playing them in the backcourt would have outweighed them. It would have helped both players. Oh well, that's unlikely now.

Starting Kirk was a stretch. I know he will get better. Hopefully the 9 TO's doesn't shatter his confidence.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ChiTownFan</b>!
> 
> 
> Well, in reference to the turnovers, he did make a lot of them. But the whole team was contributing to that stat. You're right, he is a rookie, and he made rookie mistakes, but if you're saying LeBron hasn't, you're wrong, he's had 2 games of 7 turnovers. Just had to get that out there.


Lebron's turnovers weren't quite as bad. Meaning, a lot of Lebron's turnovers are his teammates fault, not his. He'll throw passes that will bounce off of Boozer out of bounds, and that's not really the same as Hinrich throwing a lazy pass that gets picked off or dribbling the ball out of bounds or any of the litany of ways Hinrich found to turn the ball over tonight.

What I am saying is that Lebron and the fellows I named are playing pretty well right out of the gate and they are playing beyond their years and generally playing great basketball. If you're saying Hinrich's performance tonight is anywhere close to lebron's worst performance of the season, then I'd have to disagree.

Lebron and Ford are triple double threats every time they step on the floor. They're on a diffrent level from Hinrich, who is going to take some time to get his sea legs.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Hinrich had 9 TO's tonight, not 10 -- and one was the fault of his teammates providing absolutely zero movement on the inbounds pass, and one was for knocking over Baron on an inbounds play. But that doesn't erase the fact that he played absolutely UUUGGGLLLLYYYY. Probably the ugliest I've ever seen him play, and quite possibly his worst game I've ever seen him play as well. He was definitely rattled in the third quarter, and when he's rattled, he second-guesses. That minute where he had 2 TO's in a row was just awful. He lost his confidence (as evidenced by his missed free throw at the end and BC's subsequent subbing him out).

Hinrich still looks sluggish and tired. The good thing is, he appears to be able to penetrate quite easily. He just needs to finish -- he's not quite strong enough to do that now. His shot looks fine, and he was money from outside. But he should not start, unless BC tries this "inspirational" plan for the real starters again (hey, it worked tonight!).

Hinrich needs work. A lot of work. He's not starter material right now, that's for sure, and he probably played too many minutes. But he's got loads of potential -- there's no denying that.

One decent game vs. Iverson, one bad game vs. Baron. We'll see how he does this next game -- tiebreaker, best out of three.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

Lebron James and Kirk hinrich also are 2 names that should never share the same sentence. James had 17 pts, 8 rebs, 9 assts. and to think someone said that the 4 years of college was going to help Kirk. I think you can actually make an argument that college hurts your game. Controversial i know, but an argument can be made


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Lebron and Ford are triple double threats every time they step on the floor. They're on a diffrent level from Hinrich, who is going to take some time to get his sea legs.


Agree 100%. Kirk's gotta settle down.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Okay 9 instead of 10 but he looked atrocious. You better believe the tape will be out there on his ball handling for other teams now.


----------



## Zeos (Jun 4, 2003)

It just bugs the heck out of me when people take two games and extrapolate.



> Lebron's turnovers weren't quite as bad.


Ok, whatever. I always thought bad turnovers were the kind where the team turned the ball over, and good turnovers were the kind you eat.

Actually, that's not quite true. Turnovers that lead to 2 easy points are worse than, say, an offensive foul, or a 5 second violation.

Still, what's the point in arguing that getting your pockets picked is any better than passing to a guy that wasn't ready to catch it? Both are mistakes.

One could argue that a turnover while making a perfectly good pass is much preferable because the blame goes to the guy that's supposed to catch it, and you can blame the person who's supposed to catch it. Except for the minor problem that, when it happens, the person that's supposed to catch the ball is assessed the turnover.

That, one might argue, is far better than getting your pockets picked by an all star player, at home, after blowing by said all star player and getting into the lane. That's far worse, because there's no one else to blame. Certainly it's not a case where rookie is playing against an all star and never gets a call. Certainly it's not the fault of other players moving without the ball to make something available when help comes. It's all Hinrich's fault.

[sarcasm]It's not like Hinrich gets called for a very meaningful traveling violation 80 feet from the basket, while Davis jumps up and down without dribbling on a meaningless play a few seconds from the end of a game. That would never happen.[/sarcasm]

Let's face it. Hinrich got a few rookie calls early, the NO guards picked up on it, smelled blood, and went after everything. For some reason, the refs decided to start calling those "steals" as "reach in fouls" -- and whatdya know, suddenly Baron picks up 3 fouls in an aweful hurry. Why the refs decided to call things differently is beyond me.

Before someone jumps on me and says I'm blaming the refs for Hinrich's poor performance, let me emphatically state that I'm not. I'm saying that they are a cause, not excuses, and that it should be clear. Stating that Lebron James' teammates are a cause of his turnovers seems legit (to some), and if that's the case, then refs ought to be considered a cause when they legitimately are.

Should Hinrich have adjusted? Does he deserve the turnovers? Yep, but let's just keep this in perspective. He's a talented, smart rookie, and he will adjust. Let's give him some time to do that. Let's give James some time too, while we're at it.

Two games does not a career make.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

You really shouldn't oughta even try to compare Hinrich to James. I've watched both guys now, and it's night and day.

Lebron could make the all-star team this year.

Hinrich may not make the rookie team.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Why are we comparing LeBron freaking James and Kirk Hinrich?

One's the most celebrated rookie of all time, is going to be a superstar and one of the best the game has ever seen, while the other will likely be a solid starter for many years in the League. In other words, they're worlds apart.


----------

